# Ski Tunes in Fort Collins!!!



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Second that. My 'skis shack tune' felt great underfoot yesterday. Thanks Shane!

Ryan & Zac, good to see you up on the pass yesterday. See you up there again soon I hope... with more snow next time...


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok where's the ski shack?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

They have a small ski tune and repair shop near Riverside and Laurel. Drop off by appointment... call or email above contact info.


----------

